
Show HN: Radialmenu.js – A highly customizable radial menu that's easy to setup - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/radialMenu
======
bastijn
We actually use a radial menu in one of our newer products. You can see it in
this movie [0] at 0:34. We have multiple rings as well where the first ring
will open a second ring to show the submenu. I believe it was pretty well
received for the shorter mouse travel times.

[0] [https://youtu.be/xwqpfQoUOZU](https://youtu.be/xwqpfQoUOZU)

~~~
atum47
very nice

------
atum47
I'm thinking about changing the way I construct the menu. from canvas to svg
graphics.

also there are some people worried about accessibility. I'll come up with
something.

~~~
taf2
It’s nice that’s it works on mobile devices. That hopefully helps make it
easier to become accessible

------
atum47
new improved icons on mobile, thanks to window.devicePixelRation workaround

